# Opening Day for skiing in Whistler 11/27?



## glenn1000 (Oct 16, 2008)

We are going to Whistler the week of Thanksgiving 11/21-28 and just saw that opening day for skiing is 11/27. It looks like there is already a good bit of snow. For those who go there more often, do they ever open earlier than the official date?


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 16, 2008)

> For those who go there more often, do they ever open earlier than the official date?


Almost always!

  They open parts of one mountain or the other ( sometimes both) most every year before the offical opening date. BUT there is some limited grooming, runs and lifts. BUT even with that limits, it still alot of skiing that is available before the offical date.


----------



## glenn1000 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you Bill.

Does anyone have any idea when Whistler skiing will open this year? It looks like the lifts are closed and nothing on the web site suggests an early opening. We are arriving next Friday and leaving the morning after official opening (11/27) so I'm hoping that we can ski!


----------



## calgarygary (Nov 15, 2008)

glenn1000 try checking out this site.   It provides webcams as well as snow reports and weather forecasts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 25, 2008)

*Whistler Mountain Opens Early on Wed. Nov. 26*

*WHISTLER  **MOUNTAIN TO OPEN  WEDNESDAY, NOVEMBER 26**
Blackcomb Mountain Will Follow  Thursday, November 27

*​ Whistler Blackcomb officials have announced that  Whistler Mountain will open early on Wednesday, November 26.  

*Whistler Mountain* will open for daily operations on  November 26 with access to Emerald Express, Big Red Express and Franz's Chair  via the Whistler Village Gondola. On Thursday, November 27 the Creekside Gondola  will open, providing access to Whistler Mountain from the Creekside Base through  to Sunday, November 30. View What's Open section for full operation details. 

*Blackcomb Mountain* will  join Whistler Mountain on the official opening day Thursday, November 27, with  access to Solar Coaster Express, Jersey Cream Express and Catskinner Express.  The Wizard Chair, Excalibur Gondola and Excelerator Chair will operate through  the weekend for uploading. View What's Open section for full operation details. 

Whistler Blackcomb Guest Relations in  Whistler Village is currently open daily from 10am to 6pm. On Wednesday the  village ticket windows and Village Guest Relations will be open from 8am to 7pm  to assist guests. On Thursday, November 27, Creekside Guest Relations and  Blackcomb Daylodge Guest Relations will open from 8am. 

*Guests should be aware that early season  conditions apply and caution should be exercised. Terrain is recommended for  intermediate and advanced skiers and riders and guests should stay within the  ski area boundary, ski and ride with care and obey all mountain signage.  *


----------



## glenn1000 (Nov 26, 2008)

Opening Day was nice today. The snow was better than I expected, especially since it was warm and rainy yesterday. Only three lifts open on Whistler mountain but there will be more tomorrow. Thanks for your replies!  

We checked out the Nordic Center where they will have the Olympic ski jumping, cross country and biathlon in 2010. Also saw the Canadian skeleton team practicing on the skeleton/luge/bobsled course yesterday which is very close to Whistler Village. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that you were able to get some skiing in.

3 out of 4 years, they would have opened at least a week early, with lots of snow. Looks like you were the 1 in 4. Sorry. 

Hope you enjoyed your trip.


----------

